

An Easy Way To Check For IE in PHP - _RPM
http://whiletrueconsulting.com/an-easy-way-to-check-for-ie-in-php/

======
byoung2
Browser sniffing is a bad idea, because it is unreliable and difficult to
maintain. Users can change their UA, and it is possible that a full-featured
browser will use a UA string that inadvertently matches your regexp (e.g. a
WebKit browser with the useragent "NOT MSIE 9.0, NOT Trident"). It may also be
possible (however unlikely) to add in the missing functionality in older
Internet Explorer versions with plugins or patches, but your browser sniffing
would assume that the functionality is not there based on version.

It is better to do feature detection (e.g. with Modernizr
[http://modernizr.com/docs/](http://modernizr.com/docs/)).

